# meerschaum pipes



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting a meerschaum and I am interested in cheap ones. so what is the down side to the cheaper ones? 
whats the down fall to something like this Small Hand Carved Claw Lattice Meerschaum Pipes | eBay
verses something in the 100+ range.
I have a couple of briars but mostly use my cobs. do these heat up more then say higher priced ones?
thanks for the input I know it is just 20.00 bucks but if it is not worth it I would like to spend that money for something else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

pipesandcigars.com has some that are in the $50 range that are block meerschaum

The main thing you need to worry about with meerschaum pipes, especially cheap/no name brand ones, is that they might be made from pressed meerschaum. Whereas block meerschaum pipes are carved from solid chunks of the material, pressed meerschaum is the powder that has been pressed together and while I'm not sure of their smokeability, they have the reputation to fall apart. If you buy meerschaum pipes from reputable makers and stores you shouldn't have to worry whether you are getting block meerschaum, it will be. If you're buying from a no-name maker and retailer, you might not be getting a quality smoking pipe


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The only cheap meers I've had have been pure crap as far as the draw. I wouldn't mind it being pressed meer if it smoked well, but they don't. Do yourself a favor and get one from a reputable manufacturer. There's no point in buying a pipe that you'll end up not smoking.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Longer ash said:


> I have been thinking about getting a meerschaum and I am interested in cheap ones. so what is the down side to the cheaper ones?
> whats the down fall to something like this Small Hand Carved Claw Lattice Meerschaum Pipes | eBay
> verses something in the 100+ range.
> I have a couple of briars but mostly use my cobs. do these heat up more then say higher priced ones?
> thanks for the input I know it is just 20.00 bucks but if it is not worth it I would like to spend that money for something else.


So just saw your post thought I would throw my two cents in. If you want to get into meer for 20 bucks your will be disappointed. I think this is why meers have a bad rap. Now you can get into meers for a lower price the key is buy estate meers however you are going to not want to do this on eBay for several reasons. One I see a lot of meers especially estates that do not have makers marks so telling who made them online is very difficult. Two there is no way to guarantee it block meerschaum which is a must. And lastly you want to be able to know the exterior condition of the wax job and all that. Pressed meers can fall apart, altinok on their website says they can explode because they are not meant for the temp, and they do not color at all. As to their smoking I cannot say. However all is not lost a reputable dealer like smoking pipes inspects cleans and knows a lot about the estate meers they sell. I just picked up a used imp for 55 bucks in near perfect condition. They get new ones all the time. Sign up for their email news letter and everytime they list new estate pipes they email you. And they have a contact function allowing you to ask questions about a particular pipe. I am sure their are other reputable estate sellers too but this is my experience. In short save 50 to 70 bucks and get an estate block meer pipe you will be happier.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Someone here is going to have to help me with this because I have not seen one of these in thirty years. I used to have a friend (former marine) who was really into pipes, he had a gorgeous Meer that he had done a wonderful job coloring over the years. One day while out, I saw his Meer and the coloring wasn''t as good and instead of the Amber mouthpiece it had a sort of plain looked almost yellow stem. 

When I asked about it, he explained it was a second by the same maker as his other pipe from the same maker. He said that during the carving process if small defects occurred during carving that the maker would sell them as seconds. Since the logo was on the stem, these pipes were fitted with plain stems and sold as the seconds they were. He then pointed out several tiny defects in the lattice of the pipe.

I have not seen one of these in probably 30 years, so I do not know if they still exist (not much into pipes) but in case someone had better knowledge and a source I wanted to mention it.

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Jason just got an email from sp updating estate pipes found these two beauties after only five min of searching. Here are some links one 75 bucks one 70 both in near perfect condition simply looking for a new home. Paneled horn similar to mine except smaller and not a sitter and two a calabash. Here are some links to look at. Al you have to do is save the money they come and go fast though. 
Misc. Estate Unknown Meerschaum Smooth Panel Horn with Silver Band (with Case) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
Misc. Estate SMS Meerschaum Calabash with Case Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

hhmm I like that Calabash one maybe if it is still there next Thursday ...... hahaha thanks for the heads up Dave


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Man that paneled horn went fast but calabash is still there. If its not in a week don't worry about it. That's the second estate meer calabash I have seen this week there will be more just keep your eye out.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

these got me interested Meerschaum Smoking Pipe with Case Stand Pfeife Pipa Lattice AP1105 | eBay it ships from turkey for under 40.00 and says it is from block meer

nurdak | eBay


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Longer ash said:


> these got me interested Meerschaum Smoking Pipe with Case Stand Pfeife Pipa Lattice AP1105 | eBay it ships from turkey for under 40.00 and says it is from block meer
> 
> nurdak | eBay


Ah yes well here is a warning about the term block meer. I have read in my reading and maybe I can find the article yet again that said that there is composite powder meer as you know but some cheap makers are taking chunks of meer that are not big enough to make a whole pipe gluing them together and calling it block meer because it is techniquely not composite. I am suspicious of the pipe you see here for a few reasons. One it does not say genuine block meer it just says block meer. Second all pictures avoid the drilling. I would not buy a pipe like this without looking at the drilling especially if it is not a reputable brand like imp or altinok. And it does not seem to be in right price range for a new meer. Also note that zero measurements are given of the pipe. Reputable dealers of meers give these dimensions whether they are estate or new. This maybe something you can just ask the seller but still all screams to me don't buy. Personally this is the reason I won't buy meers off of eBay. However just going on eBay I did see several estates of cao meers and meers listed as genuine block but most have no return policy. Stick with a reputable dealer on estate meers my advice. If you buy new buy from a popular well known brand. Again great estate meers can be had as little as 50 to 70 bucks from one of these dealers. My advice as hard as it is, is to wait and go for a quality estate meer. It will be worth it and you will enjoy it!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

gcbright said:


> Someone here is going to have to help me with this because I have not seen one of these in thirty years. I used to have a friend (former marine) who was really into pipes, he had a gorgeous Meer that he had done a wonderful job coloring over the years. One day while out, I saw his Meer and the coloring wasn''t as good and instead of the Amber mouthpiece it had a sort of plain looked almost yellow stem.
> 
> When I asked about it, he explained it was a second by the same maker as his other pipe from the same maker. He said that during the carving process if small defects occurred during carving that the maker would sell them as seconds. Since the logo was on the stem, these pipes were fitted with plain stems and sold as the seconds they were. He then pointed out several tiny defects in the lattice of the pipe.
> 
> ...


Not sure on this but it would make sense since many reputable brands of meers say that any flaw in the final stages causes the pipe to be disqualified. So I haven't a clue.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

That makes complete sense Dave and I will wait. They sure looked good after a few shots.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Longer ash said:


> That makes complete sense Dave and I will wait. They sure looked good after a few shots.


So does everything!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> Ah yes well here is a warning about the term block meer. I have read in my reading and maybe I can find the article yet again that said that there is composite powder meer as you know but some cheap makers are taking chunks of meer that are not big enough to make a whole pipe gluing them together and calling it block meer because it is techniquely not composite. I am suspicious of the pipe you see here for a few reasons. One it does not say genuine block meer it just says block meer. Second all pictures avoid the drilling. I would not buy a pipe like this without looking at the drilling especially if it is not a reputable brand like imp or altinok. And it does not seem to be in right price range for a new meer. Also note that zero measurements are given of the pipe. Reputable dealers of meers give these dimensions whether they are estate or new. This maybe something you can just ask the seller but still all screams to me don't buy. Personally this is the reason I won't buy meers off of eBay. However just going on eBay I did see several estates of cao meers and meers listed as genuine block but most have no return policy. Stick with a reputable dealer on estate meers my advice. If you buy new buy from a popular well known brand. Again great estate meers can be had as little as 50 to 70 bucks from one of these dealers. My advice as hard as it is, is to wait and go for a quality estate meer. It will be worth it and you will enjoy it!


Estate is a good idea. And seconds used to be a fair bet; not sure about these days. In "the good old days" there were meerschaums made on the Isle of Man for many quality makers - Peterson, Barling, Manxsman, etc. Seconds from these were usually just failed for slight imperfections in the material rather than any construction errors. As they are machine made pipes that would be a process failure and quite rare. These guys were craftsmen and not simple machine minders. Real stinkers seem to have been tossed away entirely - I've never heard of any. My first meerschaum was one of these bought 30 years ago. I now recognise the style and stem as Barling. Unmarked stem, but otherwise identical (and constructed to the same high standard). Bowl was a bit pitted (really very few - I've added more dings than those over the years myself) but I couldn't see any problem then and still don't see it now. It's coloured nicely and smokes fine. I don't smoke it enough but I'll try to get it dark enough at some point so that the pits no longer stand out. They're not that bad anyway.

I would be more careful of the Turkish pipes of today. Stampings for "Genuine Block Meerschaum" could well mean very little. I've got a Chinese Rolex - they don't worry about the truth of their markings and I dare say neither do the less reputable Turks. Meerschaum is a rarer material these days and the temptation to pass off is greater. I've never heard of the practice of stitching bits of meerschaum together to make it into a "Block". Seems a lot of effort when it can all be crushed and bound with resin - and still stamped or just pressed "Block Meerschaum". Don't even need to start with any meerschaum...

I'd go for an obviously older estate pipe. There was little need to fake these years ago. An unmarked or little known name one can go privately on eBay for next to nothing. Hardly a risk; bet it smokes well anyway.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's a good all around article on some meer stuff. Meerschaum Pipes | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Not sure on this but it would make sense since many reputable brands of meers say that any flaw in the final stages causes the pipe to be disqualified. So I haven't a clue.


Thanks, it is very dated information from someone who was in the marines, so I have no idea where he got the second. I did find the trivia interesting that according to him that was why the logo was on the stem. If it wasn't up to standards when it was finished, it got the plain stem instead of the nice amber one with the logo. The two pipes (the first and the second ) were identical in every detail except for the stem and the tiny pits in the lattice work of the second.

Thanks


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> An unmarked or little known name one can go privately on eBay for next to nothing. Hardly a risk; bet it smokes well anyway.


I would consider buying no name meers off eBay to be a serious risk. Many cheap meers have the draw of a cocktail stirrer. Doesn't matter whether it's block or not if you can't smoke it.

As for not trusting Turkish meer, I trust Sinan Altinok completely; if his pipes weren't block meer, they wouldn't color the way they do.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MarkC said:


> I would consider buying no name meers off eBay to be a serious risk. Many cheap meers have the draw of a cocktail stirrer. Doesn't matter whether it's block or not if you can't smoke it.
> 
> As for not trusting Turkish meer, I trust Sinan Altinok completely; if his pipes weren't block meer, they wouldn't color the way they do.


I agree completely with this! Stick to reputable brands and reputable dealers for new and estate and you will not go wrong.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Also Turkish meerschaum is far superior than meerschaum found in any other part of the world including both African meerschaum (which has been out of production since 2006 anyway) and other deposits that an actually can be found in the states. If I am not mistaken all Turkish meers will be carved in turkey nowadays because of export laws.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I would consider buying no name meers off eBay to be a serious risk. Many cheap meers have the draw of a cocktail stirrer. Doesn't matter whether it's block or not if you can't smoke it.
> 
> As for not trusting Turkish meer, I trust Sinan Altinok completely; if his pipes weren't block meer, they wouldn't color the way they do.


Altinok is a reputable maker and I have absolutely no reason to doubt those pipes are exactly what they say they are and that they are of good quality.

No-name pipes will be a risk, but at $10-$15, how much of a loss could there be?

I think the OP was after a way of getting a meerschaum without paying Altinok prices. I do have concerns, which have been echoed in this forum and appear to have good basis, that there are a lot of new Turkish made "Block Meerschaum" pipes that are not what they say they are and are simply not worth buying at any price. I've never bought a new meerschaum pipe (apart from one second 30+ years ago; one of my first pipes). I had a quick tot up and I think I have 11 meerschaums plus one carved figural head with the stem missing. Most were bought on eBay without handling them first; just taking the seller's description and correspondence on trust. All are exactly what they said they were and none are poor quality, including two Puffin pipe (might be compressed meerschaum, but I don't think so on inspection), the Figural (large Baccus) thrown in with a lot free of charge, and another bought as part of a lot where the pipes each were about $10 on average (I wasn't interested in that pipe and considered the pipe to have no value in the lot). Some are a bit knocked about, but this was obvious from the images the sellers provided. The only one I had any real doubts about was the figural and that has proved to be possibly the most valuable of the lot. Maybe I have been lucky, but I don't think so. On the whole I've found private eBay sellers to be honest and they have little reason to make up stories and pass off pipes as what they are not. The real "private sellers" often have no knowledge about what they are selling anyway. Regular pipe resellers on eBay have their reputation to mind just the same as the mainstream sellers.

My point is that old estate meerschaum pipes seem to be a good route to an inexpensive, rather than a cheap, meerschaum. These pipes were always at a bit of a premium, but the rarity of the material these days has pushed the "need" to make cheap knock-offs. I don't think that powdered meerschaum and resin pipes were available at all 40 years or more ago. A bit of research and wait for the right pipe to come up (the key is always to set your price and stick to it. If you don't get it in the end, simply pity the poor fool who overpaid. And snipe. Bid once in the last second or two and bid your true top value.) An old pipe is probably an honest pipe. I do doubt cheap new meerschaums found on eBay.

There seems to be a presumption against estate pipe bought from private sellers "unrestored". I've seen advice on the forum many times about estate pipes and the advice has uniformly been to get then fully worked up from a known reseller. Good advice certainly for beginners and relatively risk free. But the true bargains won't be got this way. I'm tight as a gnat's chuff and love a bargain, me. I'll get a new stem for the figural made (or better still bully one of my friends to turn one up for me from stock of stems with broken tenons I keep - freebees from eBay lots) and relish telling people that this $200+ pipe was free. Practically unsmoked as well.

Good hunting!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Ten or fifteen bucks is not much of a risk unless you are short on money which I believe was mentioned early on. Accidentally getting a bad meer could set him back further from his goal to get a quality pipe. I would not recommend this path for a beginner searching for his first meer. I am sure there are deals to be had but here I respectfully disagree, but I am sure that is obvious from other post so I shall say no more on it. Happy hunting indeed.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

For anybody who is interested here are some resources and great articles about the white goddess. Hope you enjoy!
Meerschaum Myths :: General Pipe Smoking Discussion :: Pipe Smokers Forums
Guide to Estate Meerschaums - Buying & Caring For | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information
Meerschaum Coloring - A Guide to Developing Patina on Your Pipe | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information
Meerschaum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> For anybody who is interested here are some resources and great articles about the white goddess. Hope you enjoy!
> Meerschaum Myths :: General Pipe Smoking Discussion :: Pipe Smokers Forums
> Guide to Estate Meerschaums - Buying & Caring For | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information
> Meerschaum Coloring - A Guide to Developing Patina on Your Pipe | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information
> Meerschaum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Third on the list ought to be a short article. SMOKE IT!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> Third on the list ought to be a short article. SMOKE IT!


Haha!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> There seems to be a presumption against estate pipe bought from private sellers "unrestored". I've seen advice on the forum many times about estate pipes and the advice has uniformly been to get then fully worked up from a known reseller. Good advice certainly for beginners and relatively risk free. But the true bargains won't be got this way.


This is true, but this forum (at least in the pipe section) is dominated by beginners and "advanced beginners". I'm more concerned with people having a good first experience than finding a bargain. If you've already got fifty pipes, buying a dog isn't going to break you; if it's your first pipe, it could end your excitement for pipe smoking pretty fast.


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

Great Discussion! Not good for my PAD, I broke down and ordered my first meer from Pulver's.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

slap1914 said:


> Great Discussion! Not good for my PAD, I broke down and ordered my first meer from Pulver's.


Pics pics pics pics! What did yu get!?! Glad we could be of assistance.


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Pics pics pics pics! What did yu get!?! Glad we could be of assistance.


Hopefully he doesn't mind that I copied the pics. It has to travel coast to coast so it won't arrive until next week.

Reticulated all around, the pipe is in exc. cond. with a fairly 
open draw. The stone is a top quality white and it's a large pipe
5.7" long, bowl 2.3" tall. Weight: 2.5 oz., 70 grams. Price


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it block meer? Rim says its been smoked nut how often I don't know. No color yet? Hmm


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Lattice looks imp to me but could be wrong...... Shape looks like a volcano... If its imp its probably block.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

slap1914 said:


> Hopefully he doesn't mind that I copied the pics. It has to travel coast to coast so it won't arrive until next week.


Nice pipe! Love the tapering bowl volcano shape. You've got years of pleasure ahead of you watching it slowly evolve its colour.

I wouldn't worry too much about the pictures - it's your pipe now. YOU own its soul. It's for you to say who can steal that now.


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

Good question. Once I receive the pipe, will there be a way to tell?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> Is it block meer? Rim says its been smoked nut how often I don't know. No color yet? Hmm


I wouldn't worry - there's colour there. It's just taking its time.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

slap1914 said:


> Good question. Once I receive the pipe, will there be a way to tell?


Two ways. One if it is unused which this isn't. And the second is to moisten your finger and put it against the lining of the bowl. Block meer with quickly absorb the moisture, composite will not at all.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

slap1914 said:


> Good question. Once I receive the pipe, will there be a way to tell?


Dab your tongue inside the bowl. Needs to be on a clean piece of meerschaum, not cake or general clag. If it sticks, it's Kosher.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> Dab your tongue inside the bowl. Needs to be on a clean piece of meerschaum, not cake or general clag. If it sticks, it's Kosher.


Haha that was the first way I was talking about but I wasn't going to suggest it with the possibility of getting tongue ash :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyway great looking pipe be sure to post how she smokes for us.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> Anyway great looking pipe be sure to post how *she* smokes for us.


Are pipes female? Time, perhaps, for another thread with an in depth analysis. I'll see how bored I get...


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> Are pipes female? Time, perhaps, for another thread with an in depth analysis. I'll see how bored I get...


You are on your own for that experiment haha!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Dr. Plume said:


> No color yet? Hmm


Could just be the photo; I know I've given up on posting photos of my meers, because the color I see "in real life" just doesn't seem to show up in photos. On the other hand, that could just be because it isn't there and I'm batshit crazy...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> Are pipes female?


Anyone here speak Spanish? Or another language that genderizes everything?

(Note to spellcheck: of course 'genderizes' is a word; you think I'd just make up something like that?)


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

It's feminine in French, but careful, because the word pipe has a double meaning in French


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> It's feminine in French, but careful, because the word pipe has a double meaning in French


Yes it does and I am reluctant to say I smoke a pipe in any language other than English.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Could just be the photo; I know I've given up on posting photos of my meers, because the color I see "in real life" just doesn't seem to show up in photos. On the other hand, that could just be because it isn't there and I'm batshit crazy...


I have discovered this hidden difficulty it is terribly hard to get it to show right in a pic.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Anyone here speak Spanish? Or another language that genderizes everything?
> 
> (Note to spellcheck: of course 'genderizes' is a word; you think I'd just make up something like that?)


Which clearly is spelled with an "s". Pip! Pip!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Anyone here speak Spanish? Or another language that genderizes everything?
> 
> (Note to spellcheck: of course 'genderizes' is a word; you think I'd just make up something like that?)


French


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

yea I got one it is vintage Vintage Meerschaum Pipe with Original Case Ben Sim | eBay I just hope it is a good smoker I been on a ebay rampage today


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Pics please!


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

here is some...


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet pipe if you don't mind me asking what was the winning bid.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

20.50 + 2.63 for shipping it seams like it has some color coming in but not smoked that much


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Longer ash said:


> 20.50 + 2.63 for shipping it seams like it has some color coming in but not smoked that much


Nice catch man. It does seem to be the case. Should give you many faithful years let us know how she smokes. Should be awesome!


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Two ways. One if it is unused which this isn't. And the second is to moisten your finger and put it against the lining of the bowl. Block meer with quickly absorb the moisture, composite will not at all.


Well the pipe arrived last week. I used the "moist finger" test as described above and to my eyes the pipe absorbed the moisture.










It does appear to have a bit of color when compared to the white cap on this tin.










Of course the smoke important question is how does it smoke?










Pretty darn good! In fact this was the best bowl I've had since I picked up the pipe! That leads me to be believe that my briars are not fully broken in yet. That's a topic for another thread!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Now you know why I don't pick up anything but a meer these days. Damn good smoke.


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Now you know why I don't pick up anything but a meer these days. Damn good smoke.


Not good for my PAD...


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Nor mine


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

slap1914 said:


> In fact this was the best bowl I've had since I picked up the pipe!


Davidoff Medallion Flake? Damned fine tobacco.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

well good news!!! I got the pipe in today and........ it's REAL!!!! my moisten finger sticks right to it and sucks the moister right up. 
And the bowl looks to be hardly used that's why not much coloring also the pipe has a good draw. it needs to be re-waxed but that is expected
the bowl is a lot deeper then I thought it was going to be now to clean the stem up and break her in tonight!!!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Good deal man just broke my estate meer in tonight. Just fantastic.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Longer ash said:


> ...the bowl is a lot deeper then I thought it was going to be...


I do like a pipe with a narrow tall bowl. Nice.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

well it happened again I just picked this up for 45.00 after shipping I am going to block ebay

here is the linky Vintage Meerschaum Estate Pipe by Thompson Farm Fresh | eBay


----------



## daniel87 (Feb 12, 2013)

been lurking for a while, my friends(hes 60 im 25) brother(70) gave me his fathers straight egg shape meerchaum pipe probbly 6 inches long with a twist off stem has the wordblock merchaum on stem, the other side has a P bottom of P looks like peterson but the top of the P is swept to the left almost half moon like any thoughts

it is 40 years old smoked 20 years then never again till now, the father died 20 years ago. the stem is a light meeyn god while the it gets progressivly lighter as it goes to the top of the bowl were it was blackened. friend said it was his second favorite pipe. the older brother ket his fathers jost pipe. any ways she smokes like a dream. need to take a pic. any thought on maker


ps love the pipe section here


----------



## daniel87 (Feb 12, 2013)

its 60 sorry he the brother told me he was 7 an he remembers the day it was a gift from his mom to h daisd

now tha is perfect history


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Anything like this?










If so, it's a Pioneer.


----------



## daniel87 (Feb 12, 2013)

found z camera its impossible to guess buy a writen explanation thanks for trying markc

i did slight clean up to the stem and the top of the chamber on the rim. it was carbed on the rim and had the usual brown ish tinge on the stem.

it smokes awesome :banana::biggrin1:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I haven't had a meerschaum in about 5 years so one this one this evening:

I really enjoyed my last one, but I had a hard time keeping a straight face as I smoked out of a Turk's head. I like the idea of having a classically shaped bowl made of meerschaum.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I didn't know there were any cheap 'real' meerschaums. If it is not a block meerschaum, don't buy it. A cheap one (maybe from ground meerschaum???) is not going to smoke like a real meerschaum, nor will it color properly.


----------

